# Guess the Hornets' record in April and win 1.000



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Predict the right record for April! The Winner gets *1.000* free points! If 2 or more have predicted the same record I'm gonna see who has got more games exactly right (this means: if we win against san antonio () and lose against miami, the one who has predicted san antonio - win; miami - loss will win over the one who predicted san antonio - loss; miami - win! The record after these two games of both is 1 - 1, but the one with the exact predictions gets it if it's tied at the end!)

_*Hornets schedule:*_
4/1 @ Houston
4/2 vs. Miami
4/5 @ Atlanta
4/6 vs. Denver
4/8 vs. Utah
4/10 vs. Portland
4/12 @ Phoenix
4/13 @ Denver
4/15 @ Seattle
4/16 @ Clippers
4/18 vs Minnesota
4/20 vs. Clippers


Watch out with your predictions: we have got 4 back - to - back games!
<marquee>*PREDICT!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Guess the Hornets' record in March and win 500*

4/1 @ Houston *L*
4/2 vs. Miami *L*
4/5 @ Atlanta *W*
4/6 vs. Denver *L*
4/8 vs. Utah *W*
4/10 vs. Portland *W*
4/12 @ Phoenix *L*
4/13 @ Denver *L*
4/15 @ Seattle *L*
4/16 @ Clippers *W*
4/18 vs Minnesota *L*
4/20 vs. Clippers *W*

5 - 7 in April!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

4/1 @ Houston L
4/2 vs. Miami L
4/5 @ Atlanta W
4/6 vs. Denver L
4/8 vs. Utah W
4/10 vs. Portland W
4/12 @ Phoenix L
4/13 @ Denver L
4/15 @ Seattle L
4/16 @ Clippers L
4/18 vs Minnesota L 
4/20 vs. Clippers W

4-8 :boohoo:


----------



## Ikuko (Mar 29, 2005)

4/1 @ Houston L
4/2 vs. Miami L
4/5 @ Atlanta W
4/6 vs. Denver L
4/8 vs. Utah L
4/10 vs. Portland W
4/12 @ Phoenix L
4/13 @ Denver L
4/15 @ Seattle L
4/16 @ Clippers W
4/18 vs Minnesota W 
4/20 vs. Clippers L

4 and 8 YAY! :clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

4/1 @ Houston L
4/2 vs. Miami W
4/5 @ Atlanta W
4/6 vs. Denver L
4/8 vs. Utah W
4/10 vs. Portland L
4/12 @ Phoenix L
4/13 @ Denver W
4/15 @ Seattle L
4/16 @ Clippers L
4/18 vs Minnesota W
4/20 vs. Clippers W

6-6 :biggrin:


----------



## Ikuko (Mar 29, 2005)

Were all wrong so far!
Hornets win yay.


----------

